# Advice needed on pistol purchase



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

Our local rural police department is offering a handgun carry/safety class. After the class you get a permit to carry. All this for only $5. to cover the range fee. I think I am going to sign up, this sounds like a great price to me. My question is what kind of hand gun would you all recommend- I have rifles and shotguns and am pretty good with them, but the only pistol I have is an old colt revolver that my late dad gave to me and I don't want to use that. I am considering just buying a new hand gun for the course. I am an older lady, well not to old, 55- looking for one that is fairly lightweight, not to big of a barrel, probably not a 22, any suggestions on brand and type of pistol? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My recommendation would be a J-frame (or similar) .38/.357 snubnose revolver. A revolver is simple and extremely dependable. A revolver will not have the jambing and other problems that some semi's might have. There is a wide variety of ammo available and both the ammo and gun are relatively cheap. Lastly, a revolver is a breeze to clean compared to a semi.

I'd recommend looking at the S&W or Ruger brands of small .38 revolvers.


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> My recommendation would be a J-frame (or similar) .38/.357 snubnose revolver. A revolver is simple and extremely dependable. A revolver will not have the jambing and other problems that some semi's might have. There is a wide variety of ammo available and both the ammo and gun are relatively cheap. Lastly, a revolver is a breeze to clean compared to a semi.
> 
> I'd recommend looking at the S&W or Ruger brands of small .38 revolvers.


That is not a bad idea at all. But I am somewhat concerned about an inexperienced pistol shooter shhoting .357 loads.

If you go this route practise with a lot of .38's before you move up to .357's. Another option is some thing like this in .327 Federal. Ammo would be harder to find though. But not impossible. http://www.ruger.com/products/gp100/models.html

Ruger double action revolvers are some of my favorites and I have never seen one fail.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Can you borrow a pistol for the course? I would like to see you complete the course and than decide on which gun to get.

And Cabin, I can clean two Glocks to your one revolver!!:hysterical:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wannabechef said:


> Can you borrow a pistol for the course? I would like to see you complete the course and than decide on which gun to get.
> 
> And Cabin, I can clean two Glocks to your one revolver!!:hysterical:


Sure you can, if you don't field strip it and don't have to go looking for that spring that just flew across the room! :hysterical:


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> Sure you can, if you don't field strip it and don't have to go looking for that spring that just flew across the room! :hysterical:


The slide comes off in 2 seconds and the spring and barrel do too.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wannabechef said:


> The slide comes off in 2 seconds and the spring and barrel do too.


On a revolver, the cylinder tips out in less than a 1 second and no springs or barrel to remove! So there, I gottcha beat


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> On a revolver, the cylinder tips out in less than a 1 second and no springs or barrel to remove! So there, I gottcha beat


But I only have one barrel to clean, not six cylinders....all my bullets stack in a magazine!

And since it's a glock...it really doesn't even have to be cleaned!


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, from looking at the links and websites the .38 revolver looks like what I think I want. Do they have much of a recoil to them?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would either borrow a gun ,or rent if the range has that available , or go to a range that does rent and try a few , and see what you like 
picking out a gun is kind of a personal thing it has to feel right when you hold it or it will feel all wrong when you shoot it 
there are lots of good makes and models

if you can find some one who will take you shooting with their guns you should try a revolver and an auto see what you like , if you have difficulty with the slide , 55 year old women span the range from strong conditioned athletes to knocking on deaths door. so advise given on what our perception of a 55 year old woman is wouldn't help

your home work is to go to a gun store , tell the counter guy/gal you want to buy a hand gun but your not buying it that day and that you want to hold every double action 38 or 357 revolver and every 9mm pistol in your price range , pick a spot on the wall sometimes they have a target or mounted animal you can take aim at above the gun counter see how they aim for you is it difficult to get the sights to line up or does it point very naturally then write down the ones that felt comfortable to you . write down brand model and barrel length and price . then you can start learning about the models that felt right so you can make the best choice


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Look at it like deciding on the guy that is going to be sharing your home for the next 40 years, you want to look around at your options and pick the one that is the best fit. Soot as many different makes, models and calibers as you can.
When doing the sight check Greencountrypete mentioned, drop the sights a couple inches below the target, close your eyes and bring it back on target, open your eyes and see if the sights line up naturally for you or do you have to muscle them into the correct position, also see if the sights are generally on the target. Ideally you want one that feels comfortable, the sights line up naturally without thinking about it and it naturally points where you're looking. If you have these things you can efficiently and effectively shoot a more powerful round than you can with a poor fit.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Delinda said:


> Thanks for the advice, from looking at the links and websites the .38 revolver looks like what I think I want. Do they have much of a recoil to them?


everyone feels recoil a but differently , no they recoil about as little as any center fire pistol , however some ultra light weight models feel like they recoil more 

this is basic physics to every action there is an equal and opposite reaction , however if the energy pushing back on the pistol has to move the pistol first before it moves your hand you feel less of it. this is the carry trade off light guns carry well and shoot hard , heavy guns carry hard and shoot well.

like wise a narrow hard grip is like a high heal on a tile floor lots of pressure small spot , a grip that fits your hand well distributes the pressure evenly over a greater area so you feel less.

generally a lighter weight projectile also helps with reducing the recoil , but 38 spl has the benifit of being a popular bullseye target round so target ammo is available http://www.midwayusa.com/product/31...in-lead-match-hollow-base-wadcutter-box-of-50 like this that makes nice holes in targets but is designed to be easy on the shooter so they can maintain a high level of accuracy by using enough powder to get very good accuracy but not trying to make it any faster than need be to get to the target every time at 50 feet 

Elenore Roosevelt used a 38spl as a girl , and carried one later in life also , i saw a nice article some years back about it in American rifleman.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Pops2 said:


> Look at it like deciding on the guy that is going to be sharing your home for the next 40 years, you want to look around at your options and pick the one that is the best fit. Soot as many different makes, models and calibers as you can.


I never thought of it like speed dating , but it kind of is , you may not know what feels right but you sure knows what feels wrong and can weed them out fast. then learn more about the rest.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

What about something like a NAA Black Widow?

Not much recoil, good sights.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

First off, 55 does not qualify you as "older"! 

I just got my 55 year old wife a Ruger LCR in January. She has put several hundred rounds through it so far, and loves it.

She also likes my daughter's Glock 22. She is not too crazy about my 1911 45 ACP.

The LCR has nice rubber grips that help take the bite out of the relatively sharp recoil you get from a very light weight revolver.

It would be great if you could find a trusted person locally to take you shooting with several different types of weapons.

If that can't happen, just keep an open mind....if your first purchase doesn't work for you, don't be afraid to sell it and buy something else.

Practice is key with any firearm, but especially with a handgun!


Tim


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hollowdweller said:


> What about something like a NAA Black Widow?
> 
> Not much recoil, good sights.


if your interested in a 22 pistol one could do a lot better for about the same money 
like a Ruger MKIII 22/45 or taurus revolver . but i belive the OP said she was looking for something other than a 22.

NAA's are also single action derringers, not ideal


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

find out what the ccl requirements are. here if you qualify with a semiauto you can carry anything. if you qualify with a revolver thats all you can carry. if tn has something like this it could be a factor as to what you qualify with. go to a gun shop and handle several types to see what feels/fits best. some shops will rent so you can actually shoot and see. if you are going to commit to ccl you need something that you will carry not something you carry sometimes


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hollowdweller said:


> What about something like a NAA Black Widow?
> 
> Not much recoil, good sights.


They are NOT a good primary self defense weapon.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I am in the camp of rent anything, take the class, shoot lots of different guns, then decide. Most people taking the class will allow you to fire a few rounds through their guns if you ask nice and explain you are trying to decide what is right for you. 

There is nothing easier to fire and aim well than a Glock type semi-auto. I prefer the Springfield XDM because it has a pistol grip safety that will never slow your ability to draw and fire, but makes it a little more safe than a Glock. 

Unless you have strong hands, a revolver is harder to fire and aim. I have arthritic hands and I can't hit squat with a revolver but I rate in the top 1% on speed and accuracy with my Springfield. I don't know if a revlover is easy to clean or not, but I do know that you aren't buying this gun to clean it, I presume you are buying it for personal safety and the semi-auto puts more rounds on target faster than a revolver with less practice. That isn't to say that folks can be deadly accurate with a revolver, it is just easier to be good with a semi-auto. 

As to caliber, the 9mm has cheap, easily available ammo and will get the job done if you have to stop a bad guy. The recoil is modest. I can not hang onto most 45 cal guns; my wrists are just in too bad of shape. But I can take my 9mm to a 4 day class and fire 250 rounds / day for 4 days running with only moderate discomfort. I did fire my bud's Glock 17 or 19 (can't remember which) in 45 cal and it was VERY smooth and easy to handle.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I did fire my bud's *Glock 17 or 19* (can't remember which) in 45 cal


Those are 9 mm's
The 45's are the Models 21, 30, and 36

http://eu.glock.com/english/pistols_models.htm


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Those are 9 mm's
> The 45's are the Models 21, 30, and 36
> 
> http://eu.glock.com/english/pistols_models.htm



21 sounds familiar. that must be it. I also fired his 17 or 19.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Five dollars is a great deal for a cc course. Around here they are several hundred dollars. Go for it big time.

Do you need to have a gun for the class? Here, you need to have your cc permit already or file an application with the sherriff and pass a background check by him to buy a handgun or an "assualt" rifle. I'm with those who say you should get the cc course before you buy a gun. Is there someone you could borrow one from to take the course?

There are lighter loads available for almost all handguns that won't kick much. Use them at first to practice. When you get good shooting them you can get heavier loads for self defense. I would stay away from the "stop a Buick" loads.

You have a Colt. I think Colts are way overpriced, sometimes double a Smith and Wesson or Ruger. They may be better, but not that much better. When you go to buy a gun I would rule out the Colt.


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I appreciate all the information, you all have given me a lot to think about. I'm going to call the police dept. tomorrow and see if I have to have my own gun to take the course, I just assumed I would have to. This course is held at a local range so I am also going to call them and see if they offer any way to try out different models, never even thought of that. We have a very big gun store just down the road, I have bought a few rifles from them, but when it comes to hand guns I am just not familiar with any of them. I am not new to firearms, grew up quail hunting with my dad and target shooting with 22 rifles, just never really had any experiences with the hand guns. I hope to change that soon though, and for only $5. seems like a good time to do it.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

My .02 cents...

Most people do not shoot large caliber handguns very well. Over the years, the largest calibers most people can shoot decently - without much practice - are the 38spl and the 9x19 (or 9mm as it is commonly called).

Base your choice around those two calibers. The 38 will be found in revolvers, the 9mm will be found mostly in semi-automatic pistols. In concealable handguns, I'm a big fan of the J-frame Smiths and the new S&W Shield. Either caliber will let you choose cheaper ammo for practice and high performance ammo for self defense.

If money is an object, I would also consider a Taurus Model 85 (revolver) and a Taurus PT709 Slim (pistol).

Lastly, if concealability is less a concern, it's hard to go wrong with a medium frame revolver (K frame Smith, Ruger, Taurus, etc.) in .357, loaded with 38spl or 38+P. To me, the most easily mastered handgun in the world is a medium sized revolver.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> On a revolver, the cylinder tips out in less than a 1 second and no springs or barrel to remove! So there, I gottcha beat


I can throw my Glock in the dishwasher


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I can throw my Glock in the dishwasher


 Yeah but don't put it thru the dry cycle or all that plastic will melt!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I can throw my Glock in the dishwasher


Glocks need cleaned?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

CesumPec said:


> I am in the camp of rent anything, take the class, shoot lots of different guns, then decide. Most people taking the class will allow you to fire a few rounds through their guns if you ask nice and explain you are trying to decide what is right for you.
> 
> There is nothing easier to fire and aim well than a Glock type semi-auto. I prefer the Springfield XDM because it has a pistol grip safety that will never slow your ability to draw and fire, but makes it a little more safe than a Glock.
> 
> ...


See I'm gonna disagree. For me (& my wife for that matter) a 1911 style pistol is the most natural pointing & easiest shooting pistol. Which is why I vote for the OP shooting as many makes, models & calibers, everyone has a different combination that is going to fit them best.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Glocks need cleaned?


Sometimes they get dropped in the mud


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife just bought a S&W Bobyguard and I'm very impressed with it... a real straight shooter, and real light on muzzle flip... a couple little things I'd change about it, but in the long run.. VERY light.. VERY accurate, VERY safe, and the price is decent.... It's a DAO, and I'm not a DAO fan.... with that said.... 

Gotta love the built in laser too.. so long as you have time to think about it.... 

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...4_750001_750051_757893_-1_757767_757751_image

This is coming from a huge 1911 fanatic.. I'm thinking about buying me one as my CCW...


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Before you do anything, you'll need to decide if you are looking for a concealed carry gun, night-stand gun, hunting gun, target gun or ? gun. Way to many choices out there if you don't focus on what you want your first gun to do for you - and one gun can't do it all. ("First gun" since there will probably be more if you enjoy shooting.)

Then I'd suggest going to a gun shop or a shooting friend and first seeing which handguns you can physically operate. They are all going to be slightly different but it may be that you won't have any problem with a double action revolver trigger pull, in which case a revolver is an option. It may be that you will be able to pull the slide on some or all the single action autos you try. Or easily operate the slide and pull the trigger on a double action auto. Narrow the field a bit as far as basic operation and then see which one(s) fit you best. I wouldn't worry too much initally about brand or model.

Then try to find a shooting range that rents guns or find someone who has lots of guns to help you decide on what caliber you are comfortable with shooting and best gun to do it with.

I have handguns from 22 through 44 mag and and enjoy helping new shooters sort things out. I'm sure there are lots of like people in your area.

Don't discount 380's either if you are looking for a lightweight conceled carry gun for self defense. 

I'd start at 38's for a night-stand gun and go for something heavier and bigger than a lightweight carry gun. You will most likely enjoy shooting, and shoot more, with a larger gun.

While I love my 357's, 45's and 44's, I'm also 6' 4" and a recoil addict, they may be a bit much for a beginner. Find out before you buy and consider starting smaller and learn to enjoy shooting. Then go crazy!

Welcome to the club!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

And on a side note.. I love my Security Six.. a great nightstand gun...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would agree with the others to try before you buy. But when you're at it, make sure you have the dealer show you how to field strip the handgun for cleaning. And, then base part of your decision on whether you feel comfortable doing that yourself.


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> I love my Security Six.. a great nightstand gun...


You aren't the only one. I love mine too. It is one of the 2 that is beside me when I sleep.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I have taken a couple of ladies to the gun store to handle the selection and one of them was hot for a semi, but couldn't rack the slide on it. One more thing to check.

I'm a 38 snubby guy, all the way. It goes on my belt when my boots go on my feet every morning. I can't disipline myself to carry the 1911 every day, or any other longer gun. Carryability is very important, because if you hate carrying it, you won't.

Another issue is holsters. Most of them get limp after a few months and the grip starts hanging further and further from your hip. Pretty soon, your butt takes up about 5" more room than it used to ,getting through a doorway. They don't make curb feelers for butts. Two years ago, I bought the "silver dollar" holster for 38 snubby from "simply rugged" and it holds the pistol as secure today as it did then. After owning no less than a half dozen holsters for the same pistol, I finally hit gold! I'm not only pleased with it, I'm delighted!.......Joe


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

What IS the gun you got from your father? Should be engraving on the side of it - probably the barrel. Please tell us.

About handguns: recoil is a fairly big factor. Newton's Law - basic physics, a lot simpler than most people think. Stick with me here - it ain't hard. To every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction. Picture standing in a kid's toy trailer, with a marble and an anvil. Toss the marble backwards. you go a little the other direction. Toss it harder, you go harder and further, but not much, because the marble don't weigh much. Equal and opposite, OK? Weight times velocity - marble times velocity equals you times not much speed. 
Now settle down in the trolley, so you won't fall over, and push the anvil off. Not much, neh? Still the trolley goes backwards like the clappers, just because the anvil is heavy. Get really set, do a double-armed PUSH, and your trolley scoots backwards like nobody's business. 
RECOIL - faster pushes both ways, bigger pushes both ways. 
BAD recoil hammers your hand, twists your hand bones, and warps your forearm something fierce.

.357 Magnum is actually the same width as .38 Special, but it pushes the bullet faster, and the bullet is longer (and hence heavier) than the .38's. In general, a .357 Magnum revolver recoils more than a .38 Special, but it's built more solid (which also means heavier) to contain the extra power. That means, if you shoot a .38 Special cartridge from a .357 revolver, it will recoil less because the BIGGER HEAVIER revolver doesn't recoil as much. 
WEIGHT TAMES RECOIL. You don't want a little light pistol if you want to tame recoil.

That's about basic. Revolvers are simple to use, simple to keep running. They are about the best first handgun - and your father's pistol may be the best you could start with.
Self-loading (so-called semi-auto) give you more shots, but they are more complex to keep going if things go wrong.gre: 
Possibly best to wait 'til you've got some experience, then choose from them.

PLEASE NOTE: cartridges which sound similar, aren't necessarily. Don't ASSume. Always check, and don't assume a casual passer-by like me or anyone else knows what they are talking about withoutr checking. I repeat, don't ASSume. For instance, a .357 SIG is NOT the same as a .357 Magum, even though the mass and velocity are similar. A .44 Magnum is nowhere near .44 inches wide. .308 calibre, or 7.62mm, long-arm or handgun, actually come in several only roughly similar widths. There are a whole string of pistol cartridges numbered from .45 upwards, which are actually the same calibre.

ETA: I leave withoutr and Magum (and maybe ithers (ithers? Ye Great Gods and little fishes!)) to show things can go wrong. Always double check!


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if your interested in a 22 pistol one could do a lot better for about the same money
> like a Ruger MKIII 22/45 or taurus revolver . but i belive the OP said she was looking for something other than a 22.
> 
> NAA's are also single action derringers, not ideal


 
OK I thought she was looking for something to actually carry rather than home defense.

Yeah if I was going for home defense and wasn't worried about it being compact I'd go for one of the bigger ones you mentioned.

But the Black Widow or Mini Master are slightly above derringer size IMO.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Hollowdweller said:


> OK I thought she was looking for something to actually carry rather than home defense.
> 
> Yeah if I was going for home defense and wasn't worried about it being compact I'd go for one of the bigger ones you mentioned.
> 
> But the Black Widow or Mini Master are slightly above derringer size IMO.


besides the original post saying not looking for 22

if your working on the idea of something to carry a 22 isn't ideal and if you did want to carry a 22 a 6 round charter arms revolver or a Taurus tip barrel auto would make more sense than a derringer style single action revolver almost as large.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Delinda said:


> I appreciate all the information, you all have given me a lot to think about. I'm going to call the police dept. tomorrow and see if I have to have my own gun to take the course, I just assumed I would have to. This course is held at a local range so I am also going to call them and see if they offer any way to try out different models, never even thought of that. We have a very big gun store just down the road, I have bought a few rifles from them, but when it comes to hand guns I am just not familiar with any of them. I am not new to firearms, grew up quail hunting with my dad and target shooting with 22 rifles, just never really had any experiences with the hand guns. I hope to change that soon though, and for only $5. seems like a good time to do it.


My suggestion, as one lady to another, is to go to the gun store and find what is comfortable in your hand, what you'd feel comfortable shooting, clean, carrying, and let that be your deciding factor. Everyone has an opinion on what is best, but it doesn't matter what is best for them. Its what you are comfortable with. I got my first handgun about 15 years ago and it is still the only one I own. Hubby loves all of his semi-automatic/9mm/etc. I don't. I have what I call my "cowboy gun". A nice 38/357 revolver. I shoot 38 in it and have no complaints. I'm very comfortable with it.


----------

